# Wah - hoo!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Just cos :wink:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol
:stars: 


where did you get eet? :O


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

the wave smiley? from the backyard chickens forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

woo.................hooooooooooo ! Wah ...hooooooooooooo...
Do the Happy dance...LOL

:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't get it. Did you sit on a feather or something?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

well I figure, why not? We all need some sponataneous WOOHOOs once in a while


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have fun...............................................be goofy.... :greengrin:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

lol I like the smileys, and penguins :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol toth I love the dancing stick man!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> lol I like the smileys, and penguins :wink:[/quote
> [quote:14pol7t8]lol toth I love the dancing stick man!


[/quote:14pol7t8]thanks you guys..... :greengrin:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

toth your stick man reminded me of this!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Heyy!! The penguins from Mary Poppins!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh man, you know what is scary, that baby dances in perfect time to kid rock's all summer long. 

Thats what happened to be playing when I opened this thread and saw the baby ... 

freaky :shocked: 

think I'll hide under my computer table now ...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:shocked: the stick man dances in time to live - lightning crashes :shocked: 

I really gotta stop ecrastinating


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol keren you are going crazy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> toth your stick man reminded me of this!


wow... they are moving exactly the same way..... :shades: That is interesting...LOL



> Heyy!! The penguins from Mary Poppins!


 yep....just gave them a spoon full of sugar.....LOL :greengrin: :wink:



> oh man, you know what is scary, that baby dances in perfect time to kid rock's all summer long. ........the stick man dances in time to live - lightning crashes


 Woe that is really strange..... :shocked: :shocked:



> lol keren you are going crazy!


 I think we all are...LOL :scratch: :doh: :help:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Great...... now I"m going to have visions of "naked baby except for the diaper" dancing in my head for who knows how long.......

yahooooo ooooooooooohhhhhh

hotwire.com!

Sorry - couldn't resist.

They're coming to take me away haha, they're coming to take me away...... to the funny farm, where life is......

can anybody else finish that?

Wah - hoo is looking better by the minute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :ROFL:

http://it.stlawu.edu/~x0tsing/takeaway.htm

Where life is beautiful all the time
And I'll be happy to see
Those nice, young men
In their clean, white coats
And they're coming to take me away, Ha-haaa!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

oh thank god.... I'm not over the edge after all.....
old, maybe, but not totally insane just yet 

:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's OK...MissMM.. LOL ...they are not going to take you away.........but....this guy is having a bit of trouble though.... :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Sometimes...

I wonder about people.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Pam that's got to be the funniest thing I've seen in a long time  Thank you. 

Amos, just trying to take life not so horribly serious for a few minutes. Nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam that's got to be the funniest thing I've seen in a long time  Thank you.





> Amos, just trying to take life not so horribly serious for a few minutes. Nothing to be concerned about.


your very welcome MissMM....I agree... we need to be a little goofy sometimes....and laugh a little....at ourselves to break up the hard times.... :greengrin: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: here I am... laughing at myself :shocked: :dance: :ROFL:


----------

